# I once again have not been active (on smf) but here is what I have been doing



## big twig (May 24, 2013)

Welcome Madilyn Claire aka Madi Claire 8lbs 13oz, 20 1/2" (5-22-13) 













IMAG0103.jpg



__ big twig
__ May 24, 2013






See you all soon!


----------



## kathrynn (May 24, 2013)

She is adorable!  Congratulations a new bundle of joy!

Kat


----------



## piaconis (May 24, 2013)

Congrats, man!


----------



## dewetha (May 24, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## mdboatbum (May 24, 2013)

Congrats!! That's a cutie pie you've got there.


----------



## chef willie (May 24, 2013)

awww, beautiful and a hefty 8+ pounds....cool. Best of everything to you and your wife...enjoy every minute (even the sleepless ones)...lol....they go by fastttttttt


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2013)

Congrats Big Twig!!!!

Way to go!!  She's a Doll !!

Good to see ya !!!

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 24, 2013)

Congrats man thats awesome


----------



## corndog (May 25, 2013)

That's one beautiful little girl!


----------



## big twig (May 25, 2013)

Thank you all! Definitely one of the best days of my life. 

Great to see you Bear! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2013)

Twig, congrats on the daughter.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... 

Dave


----------



## boykjo (May 26, 2013)

Congrats BT..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again buddy for the info with the gout......... I Stopped taking prescrip meds ( against the advice of my rhumetologist ) and I have been gout free for over a year...  within the 1 year I felt something once in my left knee and took the cherry concentate pills and it was gone the next day.......

Joe


----------



## davidhef88 (May 26, 2013)

Congrats on the addition to your family, she's a little cutie. Enjoy every minute you can with her, time goes by way too fast.


----------



## seenred (May 26, 2013)

Congratulations, Twig!  And glad your back!

Red


----------



## big twig (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks again everybody! I will try to keep up with SMF a little more but I am working two jobs so I do not have much free time these days. I did cook the other day but realized I didn't take an pics (I am rusty I guess).

Glad I could help Boykjo! It sure is a life changer.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2013)

TWIG evening.....  2 jobs, and a new daughter, and you don't have time ???  No chit.... I believe it......  

Dave


----------

